
Fed cuts rates on 7-3 vote, gives mixed signals on next move - kevinguay
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-fed/fed-cuts-rates-on-7-3-vote-gives-mixed-signals-on-next-move-idUSKBN1W32H7
======
tonyedgecombe
I wonder if these efforts to stave off a recession result in a worse outcome
when it does eventually arrive.

~~~
kitten_smuggler
They are using what few tools they have left to re-flate before the recession
so yea, it wouldn't surprise me.

~~~
derision
What recession?

~~~
thorwasdfasdf
Alot of indicators like freight shipping and numerous other signals are
starting to rollover, indicating that we're in for a cyclical recession.
Furthermore, we've been in the longest bull market (well 2nd longest) ever
seen. Experts say it should occur before June 2020 (if they had to put a date
on it).

------
jigglesniggle
I've lived my whole life under a recession, where is my bailout money?

~~~
aeternum
"If you owe the bank a hundred dollars, it's your problem, but if you owe the
bank a billion dollars, it's the bank's problem"

~~~
jigglesniggle
True, I suppose. My comment was supposed to be commentary on the article in
the vein of the original opposition to a fiat currency.

On one hand I recognize that the conspiracy to manipulate the money supply is
_supposed_ to be in the best interest of all participants in the economy, but
is does not seem to achieve this in practice.

